# ???? for the SEMO guys



## Brian J (Aug 19, 2011)

Do any of you recognize or know anything about this boat? I found it on Current River Marine's website and am interested in it. The scorpion/sportjet combo has always intrigued me.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## semojetman (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont know anything about it but if you call fred at current river he will tell you anything you need to know about it.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Sep 9, 2011)

How ya doin' Brian? 
I'm guessing you checked with Fred and know this boat is sold. As a side note, I spoke with the new owner and he's plse's as punch with it. 

FYI-
There's several of these older SJ Scorp's runnning around the area. If I hear of another for sale, I'll let ya know. KT


----------

